# Smallcleugh mine Nenthead, Xmas 2012



## mistericeman (Jan 5, 2013)

Today after A hearty breakfast from "The moody bakers" in Alston (Top scran with a heavy veggie bent ...Spicy lentil pasties and CBW (Chilli bean wraps) were the order of the day ) The Mrs and I headed orfe underground in the Minez of Nenthead after a walk with the Houndz ....
Doubly epic for me as after taking my old man in there earlier in the week (he spent the week up at Mains farm with us ) We headed back after i had to buy another tripod in Penrith as i'd forgotten mine Grrrrr !!!! 

A potted history courtesy of "T'interweb"

Smallcleugh Mine, Nenthead, Cumbria, OS Ref: NY788430.

Smallcleugh Mine started in around 1770, looking for the continuation of Hanginshaw's West of Nent Vein, but this was soon abandoned. In 1787 the work was restarted by an agent for the London Lead Company along the Smallcleugh Cross Vein which produced an immense quantity of ore. There where also many other rich veins worked from Smallcleugh - Middlecleugh (and 1st and 2nd Sun Veins), Longcleugh, and Great Cross. The mine over the years was also worked by the Nenthead and Tynedale Lead and Zinc Company and Vieille Montagne Zinc Company. Most of the operations in Smallcleugh had come to an end around the 1900's. In 1963 the mine was briefly reopened in pursuit of new ore reserves, but little large scale mining took place. A famous occurrence at the mine was the dinner party held down it. On September 2nd 1901, 28 members of the local Masonic branch held a dinner down the mine in a large stope know today as the Ballroom Flat.

It is often assumed that Smallcleugh Mine extends all the way to Bogg Shaft and beyond, as these are reached via the Smallcleugh portal, however Smallcleugh originally only went as far as the Longcleugh Vein past the Ballroom, and the beginnings of the Middlecleugh Vein and Middlecleugh Second Sun Vein. The area past this which covers Carr's Cross Vein, Cow Hill Cross Vein, Barron's Sump Chamber and beyond are is in fact a separate mine called Longcleugh Mine, which was originally worked by shafts.

Nice chat with a old bloke who's Dad had worked in Smallcleugh years ago ...on the way back down and was telling us of hopes of development in the strata deeper down which could kickstart mining again in the area ...which would be very gratefully received by the locals :thumbs: :thumbs:


----------



## Ellis (Jan 5, 2013)

Looks like great fun - and remembered the way out!


----------



## Malcog (Jan 5, 2013)

Minco plc that operate lead and zinc mines in Eire have been drilling to prove the ore reserves around Nenthead, they will continue exploratory drilling well into 2013. The geology suggests that there are substantial amounts of high-grade ore 400/500 M lower than the existing mined areas, only drilling will prove this and the results may not be known until 2014/2015.


----------



## mistericeman (Jan 5, 2013)

Malcog said:


> Minco plc that operate lead and zinc mines in Eire have been drilling to prove the ore reserves around Nenthead, they will continue exploratory drilling well into 2013. The geology suggests that there are substantial amounts of high-grade ore 400/500 M lower than the existing mined areas, only drilling will prove this and the results may not be known until 2014/2015.



The locals were asking at the meeting in Nenthead "When/how many jobs will be created " A tad previous perhaps considering the timescales involved ...
We walked past the drilling rig cabin over towards where the disused ariel ropeway balances are last week ...

I hope that they do find decent reserves that are worthwhile extracting as the area is more than desperate for employment opportunities ....
The old chap we spoke to was telling us how his dad/grand dad had worked in the mines and had said that there were mahoosive reserves still to be won ....Though they would say that wouldn't they


----------



## Bones out (Jan 6, 2013)

Some damn fine shots there!

Gotta love a good mine


----------



## flyboys90 (Jan 6, 2013)

Superb report & photos.


----------



## whitelaw (Jan 6, 2013)

Scared the hell out of me! You are both far braver than me, and hats off to you both! Magnificent. Love the colours of the rocks down there!


----------



## wolfism (Jan 6, 2013)

Interesting thread, hopefully they reopen the mines and keep the industry alive…

I hope the stope in the second last photo wasn't too deep, wouldn't fancy trying to cross it using a scaffolding pole and wearing wellies!


----------



## mistericeman (Jan 6, 2013)

wolfism said:


> Interesting thread, hopefully they reopen the mines and keep the industry alive…
> 
> I hope the stope in the second last photo wasn't too deep, wouldn't fancy trying to cross it using a scaffolding pole and wearing wellies!



More a collapsed sole (subsidence under the rails) than a stope mate ...Though as with most of places like this ...you "never know" .

A spot in a certain mid Welsh copper mine looks very similar BUT is actually a blockage about 60' down a 160 fathom shaft .

Besides they were old rails not scaff poles AND I sent the Mrs across first to check em


----------



## Ramsgatonian (Jan 6, 2013)

This is the definition of a grand day out in my book!


----------

